# Window Sticker Family



## Kraffty (Apr 6, 2017)

You've all seen the white vinyl cutouts of Mom, Dad, a bunch of kids and the family pet on the back window of SUVs or Vans all over the place. I don't have little kids or pets so I just put one together that fits the wife and I a little more appropriately. I've never seen one like this so I'm claiming it as an original (who knows). Sending art over this afternoon to have a few made. I'll put up a pic once I put one on my SUV.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 6, 2017)

Love it. When can I order?

Is the corkscrew the family pet?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 6, 2017)

I like it and think you should try and sell them. (Although I wouldn't want to have them on the car if I get pulled over....)


----------



## Johny99 (Apr 7, 2017)

I love it.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Love it. When can I order?
> 
> Is the corkscrew the family pet?



I'm just reading it left to right!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 12, 2017)

I must really be under the weather. I hadn't even made that connection yet Jim when I looked at it!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 12, 2017)

There should be 3 corkscrews then. Those glasses don't appear to be triplets.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 12, 2017)

Technically maybe, but simplicity is the key to a good graphic. I've ordered 10 sets, I'm keeping 3 for myself but would be glad to give away the other 7 to anyone wanting one. Boatboy's is already set aside. PM addresses and I'll mail out what I have left once they arrive.
First come first served as they say.
Mike


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 13, 2017)

2 stickers left up for grabs. Anyone? Anyone?
Mike


----------



## jswordy (Apr 13, 2017)

PM sent!


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 20, 2017)

They just finished them today, I'll be sending the extra 7 out by mail on monday. Enjoy,
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 20, 2017)

I love it that they are red! I was assuming white, despite your first post.

Drive carefully, now!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 20, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> I love it that they are red! I was assuming white, despite your first post.
> 
> Drive carefully, now!



Never thought about that. You could do a red, and a white, along with 3 little pinks.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh boy oh boy!!! Watching the mail like a hawk. 

Thank you!


----------



## jswordy (Apr 29, 2017)

YAAAY! It got here! Thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 29, 2017)

Mine arrived, too. Thank you Mike. You are too kind!


----------



## NorCal (Apr 30, 2017)

Got mine too. Thanks @Krafty


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 1, 2017)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Johny99 (May 1, 2017)

Mine is here as well. Many thanks Mike.


----------



## NorCal (May 20, 2017)

Decided to put in the winery. The destemmer sits in the background. Thanks again.


----------

